# Wild and free as can be.......



## Hamishhymer (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi everyone out there, up there, around there and stealthily everywhere!
New to this site but not the concept we look forward to sharing and learning loads of tips and ideas.
We drive a '95 hymer B544 and love festivals on the fringe of hideous huge commercial affairs. Cosmic Puffin and Equinox, Harlequin and Heff(formerly Hesfes) as examples and to give a flavour of our whereabouts........we just love the big outdoors and really look forward to hooking up with like-minded souls. :mad1::dog:
Not sure how all this works, let alone what a 'tag' is but will navigate my way around and no doubt find further forthcoming fun to forward and post.
Not sure if it's appropriate to post names here but hey, we are Nigel, Fran and Stirling, 60ish, 50ish and 15ish respectively age wise chronologically, physio-psychologically we are all big kids enjoying our brief moment on this round lump. Speak soon.


----------



## Old Git (Apr 1, 2018)

Hello enjoy :welcome::wave::wave::dog:


----------



## Justjack (Apr 1, 2018)

Hello and welcome :have fun:


----------



## The laird (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Apr 1, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## Tes (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello :welcome:


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## barge1914 (Apr 2, 2018)

*Big Kids*



Hamishhymer said:


> Hi everyone out there, up there, around there and stealthily everywhere!
> New to this site but not the concept we look forward to sharing and learning loads of tips and ideas.
> We drive a '95 hymer B544 and love festivals on the fringe of hideous huge commercial affairs. Cosmic Puffin and Equinox, Harlequin and Heff(formerly Hesfes) as examples and to give a flavour of our whereabouts........we just love the big outdoors and really look forward to hooking up with like-minded souls. :mad1::dog:
> Not sure how all this works, let alone what a 'tag' is but will navigate my way around and no doubt find further forthcoming fun to forward and post.
> Not sure if it's appropriate to post names here but hey, we are Nigel, Fran and Stirling, 60ish, 50ish and 15ish respectively age wise chronologically, physio-psychologically we are all big kids enjoying our brief moment on this round lump. Speak soon.



You'll find plenty of big kids here! Welcome.


----------



## yorkieowl (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi and :welcome: to the forum.  :have fun:


----------



## Minisorella (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello Nigel, Fran and Stirling and welcome to this amazing community... you won't regret it :welcome:


----------



## Ed on Toast (Apr 2, 2018)

:welcome:  Nigel, Fran and Stirling, I too am bimbling about in my campervan and doing a few festivals over the summer, will find out which at the end of the month.

A '97 Weinsberg, just me, a small plastic duck, three plastic frogs and a coyote.

:goodluck:


----------



## Welsh will (Apr 2, 2018)

Love the music festivals ourselves so can understand what you mean. We do Beautiful Days down in Dorset every year buy this year will be our first in our own van. Normally  borrow a work van and put an airbed in the back haha. Enjoy


----------



## Mrs Mossy (Apr 4, 2018)

Hello & Welcome, glad you are with us, enjoy


----------

